#ubuntu-co 2011-02-14
<aristicol> hola buenas a todos
<aristicol> alguno de ustedes sabe como desactivar el arranque de ubuntu-desktop  
<aristicol> es que lo instale en el servidor y no lo necesito que arranque siempre
 * dannyLopez se va
<dariostacruz> hola buenos Dias
<dariostacruz> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<dariostacruz> alguien puede ayudarme?
<dariostacruz> hola..hola?
<Andphe> dariostacruz, no necesita preguntar si puede preguntar
<Andphe> haga su pregunta si alguien sabe le responde
<dariostacruz> ah ya
<dariostacruz> lo  pasa es q tengo un netbook con ubuntu 10.10 y al apgrlo se queda quieto en el escritorio
<dariostacruz> yaintente por consola t tmpco funciona
<Andphe> que intentaste por consola, sudo shutdown ?
<dariostacruz> si por poweroff y hatl tambien pero nada m funciona...
<dariostacruz> sera problemas de instalacion?
<Andphe> y no te muestra ningun mensaje de error ?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<juan91> alguno de usd maneja joomla???????????'
<juan91> utiliza joomla
<dafevara> yo
<dafevara> yo no
<juan91> nadie
<juan91> ??
<juan91> #ubuntu-es
<juan91> #windows
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-15
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: ping
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, pong
<SergioMeneses> buenas..
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: reunion de concilio ud y yo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, faltan 2min en mi lapopt
<SergioMeneses> laptop
<IngForigua> 8:59
<SergioMeneses> !time
<kubot> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<SergioMeneses> :S 
<hollman> senekis, ping
<hollman> arhhhh ahora es alcontrario ...
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ping
<SergioMeneses> hollman, como vamos
<hollman> SergioMeneses, bn
<senekis> el tab te traicina hollman
<hollman> entonces, sigué en pie ?
<hollman> senekis, sip ..
<hollman> senekis, sabe que SergioMeneses me anda convidando para el FLISoL de tu tierrita ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si claro... ya le tengo los pasajes
<senekis> hollman: si sep.. hablamos eso en la ultim reu
<SergioMeneses> y se queda con senekis si quiere
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hollman> jejejeje
<hollman> lol
<senekis> SergioMeneses: ¬¬'
<SergioMeneses> aaaa pero q anticheveres son uds
<hollman> SergioMeneses, listo, ya cuadré con la gente de BogotaMesh, ingforigua va a dar la que yo tenia en villavo
<hollman> y yo iria a cucuta he he he :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si fresco no hay lio... es mas mañana tengo una reunion para eso
<hollman> mera elegancia, si senekis me da posada me quedo donde ella ;)
<senekis> hollman: que SergioMeneses le da posada
<SergioMeneses> hollman, oks
<hollman> que eice senekis ?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> senekis, hagale :D se queda con hollman 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<hollman> senekis, me das posada ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, fresco... no se preocupe por la estadia... si viera lo q tengo pensado... eso si se va el martes xD
<hollman> SergioMeneses, senekis bueno, pa confirmarles entonces que si!
<senekis> jejeje
<hollman> SergioMeneses, martes ? jaj, nada, solo el fincho :P
<hollman> aunque si me tiene buen plan lo pienso ;)
<senekis> hollman: te van a echar por culpa del SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> hollman, aburrido... vamos a ver... al menos el domingo en la noche
<hollman> senekis, pero di algo  ;)
<senekis> hollman: algo
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<hollman> :E
<SergioMeneses> senekis, demasiado explicita xD
<hollman> bueno, yo se que post flisol por poco una pola ..
<SergioMeneses> hollman, fresco hay cuadramos a ver... 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, naaa... cual q una ome!!!
<senekis> hollman: esta vez te dejamos pal otro lado de la frontera
<hollman> senekis, jejejejeje, que susto ...
<SergioMeneses> oe eso sono a amenaza 
<hollman> oiga, y enq ue es ? aires ?
<senekis> SergioMeneses: shiito ud si daña el plan
<SergioMeneses> hollman, le confirmo la aerolinea luego...
<SergioMeneses> hollman, lo mas seguro es q sea en el patito feliz...
<senekis> cual es el patito feliz?
<hollman> por fa porfa que no sea aires, jajajaja, fijo fijo no llegan los conferencistas jejejejejejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajajaja
<hollman> cuando es flisol ?? :P
<SergioMeneses> oe hollman y al fin convenció a su ex?
<senekis> 9 abril
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el 9 de abril
<hollman> para ir pidiendo permiso en la oficina hasta el martes que SergioMeneses y senekis me tienen severo plan !!
<SergioMeneses> hollman, http://flisol.net/FLISOL2011/Colombia/Cucuta
<senekis> hollman: yo?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, nej!!
<hollman> mucho mula !!!
<senekis> hollman: je yo no he armado plan. y ame metieron en la colada
<hollman> senekis, yo te invito !
<senekis> lol
<SergioMeneses> huy ojo... yo no se uds d q hablan
<senekis> SergioMeneses: pues lo que leen
<senekis> obvio
<SergioMeneses> senekis, sarcasmo
<hollman> bueno, solo era para confirmarles y para que me confirmaran ..
<SergioMeneses> hollman, oks... fresco
<hollman> si voy a cucuta a dar conf de redes mesh
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si
<hollman> muchas gracias por la invitación SergioMeneses y senekis (aunque no me invitaras)
<senekis> hollman: jejej
<SergioMeneses> hollman, fresco... de algo debe servir ser el organizador xD
<hollman> SergioMeneses, jajajaja! así es!!! ;)
<senekis> hollman: pa que traiga frio al menos
<SergioMeneses> huuuy golpe bajo
<kuadrosx> hollman: es acuario
<kuadrosx> D:
<hollman> kuadrosx,  ?
<kuadrosx> #yomeentiendo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, se volvio ahora tarotista?
<senekis> lol
<kuadrosx> hollman: luego de tatar a su jefe como un cu.. va pedir permiso?
<kuadrosx> jej
<SergioMeneses> hollman, q ha pasado con las camisas de u-co? 
<SergioMeneses> ya no tenemos el nuevo logo?
<hollman> kuadrosx, ha no, a la que traté mal es la jefe de unos cobradores ...
<hollman> esa no es mi jefe, solo que me puede hacer jalar las orejotas
<hollman> SergioMeneses, a la espera de tiendageek
<hollman> supuestamente esta semana salen
<SergioMeneses> hollman, huy me consigue la mia... por fa'
<hollman> ;)
<SergioMeneses> senekis, ya tengo el diseño de la camisa del flisol.... jeje esta buenisimo
<senekis> SergioMeneses: okis
<SergioMeneses> senekis, te la mando al correo
<senekis> SergioMeneses: la veré en la reu el viernes
<senekis> ok enviala al correo SergioMeneses
<kuadrosx> uy no... mande el link
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ↑
<SergioMeneses> senekis, listo se la mande
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, voy dejeme lo busco
<kuadrosx> ahora pasa el link de rotten
<hollman> kuadrosx, jej
<hollman> eso todavia existe ?
<hollman>  ver ..
<kuadrosx> hollman: claro
<hollman> jej, si
<hollman> yo entraba era a shownomercy
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, hollman https://picasaweb.google.com/sergioandresmeneses/DeTodo#5573753952775335890
<SergioMeneses> senekis, ↑↑
<kuadrosx> uy estan tapados en plata
<kuadrosx> a ver
<senekis> kuadrosx: pq dices eso
<kuadrosx> no es mucho?
<kuadrosx> al menos en colores y eso
<kuadrosx> aunqeu yo no se bien de esas cosas
<senekis> kuadrosx: es uno de los patrocinadores
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no esta sencillo y bonito
<hollman> senekis, SergioMeneses está chevere
<hollman> me gusta !!
 * SergioMeneses prefiere las cosas sencillas
<SergioMeneses> hollman, le consigo una :D
<senekis> kuadrosx: todo se mueve aqui es con gente conocida.. cierto SergioMeneses
<hollman> eso, como el nuevo theme de bogota-mesh.org :P
<SergioMeneses> senekis, si claro... el q las hace es repana mio :D
<SergioMeneses> hollman, me gusto como le quedo la pagina
<SergioMeneses> se ve mas seria
<SergioMeneses> y ordenada
<kuadrosx> hollman: que paso con el trabajo aca en cali?
<kuadrosx> si va a haber cali-mesh?
<hollman> kuadrosx, pailas, me preguntaron muchas cosas de win server 2008 server y pues
<hollman> me corcharon :S
<kuadrosx> hollman: aa paila :C
<kuadrosx> hollman: para que empresa era el trabajo?
<hollman> kuadrosx, si, pero era un buen trabajo
<hollman> kuadrosx, sisa s.a
<hollman> http://www.sisa-sa.com/
<kuadrosx> sasas
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> sisas*
<hollman> sisas'a
<hollman> pagan bueno ...
<kuadrosx> yo trabajo para sisas
<hollman> si conoces manes duros en win server y linux (sysadmin) recomiendalo
<kuadrosx> lol
<hollman> kuadrosx, jajajaja, severo
<hollman> ronaldo se retira del fusbol :-o
<kuadrosx> hollman: ya hablamos de eso de dev-co
<kuadrosx> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si q lastima
<SergioMeneses> el mejor delantero q he visto :S
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: no y donde deja a romario
<kuadrosx> no no no no
<kuadrosx> a claro que este man es un niño
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, naaa... Ronaldo mejor...
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, yo vi a romario en el 94
<SergioMeneses> campeones
<SergioMeneses> yo veo fut desde q naci
<kuadrosx> no, parce romario fue mucho mejor
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, noooo...  ronaldo tuvo mejor carrera... ademas de ser estrella en varios mundiales
<kuadrosx> uyyyy
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, aunq me gustaba mucho shevchenko... lastima q la seleccion de ucrania no fuera tan buena :S
<kuadrosx> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rom%C3%A1rio
<hollman> yo nunca veo futbol, jejejeje
<hollman> bueno
<hollman> noches
<kuadrosx> hollman: jajajaa
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, hollman podria ser de mis mejores amigos si viera mas futbol :S
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses:  quien sabe
<dafevara> kuadrosx: kieres ser mi mejor amigo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajajaja... 
<dafevara> ??
<kuadrosx> dafevara: si, si quiero
<SergioMeneses> dafevara, o.0
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> danivale :P
<dafevara> kuadrosx: para que seas mi mejor amigo tienes que estudiar los ultimos 30 años de historia del rugby
<dafevara> listo ?
<kuadrosx> yo ni entiendo esa joda
<dafevara> ya no seras mi bff
<dafevara> !urban bff
<kubot> dafevara: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<kuadrosx> se que los argentinos son los mejores de este lado
<SergioMeneses> dafevara, jajaja yo me vi el partido de francia  y gales... q partidazo
<SergioMeneses> severa remontada la de los galos
<dafevara> uy si
<kuadrosx> dafevara: bff = mi mejor amigo
<dafevara> bff = best friend forever
<SergioMeneses> dafevara, o.0
<dafevara> la proxima fecha del 6 nations es escocia vs wales
<dafevara> duelo de titanes
<dafevara> pero el partido mas feroz que he visto
<SergioMeneses> dafevara, seeee... :D
<dafevara> es los irish+british lions vs south africa
<dafevara> ufff 
<SergioMeneses> voy por gales \o/
<dafevara> eso era una carniceria
<dafevara> jaja yo tambien voy por wales
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<dafevara> ese ekipo es un relojito
<dafevara> son muy elegantes a la hora de jugar
<dafevara> pero pa mi el mejor ekipo es irlanda
<SergioMeneses> dafevara, lastimosamente me gusta mas el futbol :S
<dafevara> wuass
<dafevara> irlanda es una aplanadora
<dafevara> es destructivo
<dafevara> se retiro ronaldo no ?
<dafevara> y llorando
<dafevara> pobre man
<SergioMeneses> dafevara, lastima
<SergioMeneses> el fenomeno :S
 * SergioMeneses sad
<dafevara> sisas
<kuadrosx> y todo por el tolima
<dafevara> igual ya puede irse de juerga con los gartinhos con toda trankilidad
<dafevara> jajaja siii
<SergioMeneses> ronaldo era para brazil lo q para nosotros era el tino... si o no kuadrosx :S
<dafevara> *garotinhos
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: no creo
<dafevara> si ronaldo pasa a la historia de una
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ome... q mejor delantero hemos tenido en los 90's o ahora?
<kuadrosx> con cristiano ronaldo
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ?
<SergioMeneses> cristiano?
<SergioMeneses> naaaa....
<dafevara> jeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos me retiro... 
<SergioMeneses> q pasen buena noche
<dafevara> suerte
<kuadrosx> lol yo decia salir con cristiano ronaldo...
<qwert> hola alguien me podria decir como configurar los puerto usb en virtualbox ose
<Andphe> qwert, esa opcion solo está disponible en la versión que no es libre
<Andphe> la ose no debe tener esa opción
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses,  ala orden
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, como vamos hermano?
<sergiokof> pues hay vamos amigo 
<sergiokof> y que mas
<sergiokof> en que cuento andas
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, estudiando :s a ver so este año me graduo :D
<MagicFab> hollman, ping
<hollman> MagicFab, pong
<roger_> Buen dia señores 
<roger_> es que tengo un problema con mi servidor 
<roger_> no puedo instalarle wordpres 
<roger_> me salen errores y ya le di los permison antes permisos 777
<roger_> no se que sera el error ? http://hotmailmail.sytes.net/m/wp-login.php
<roger_> manejo ubuntu server 8.04 lts
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, super ya casi eres un ingeniebro
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, si eso parece jajaja por tarde para Diciembre :D
<sergiokof> a re bien
<patcito> alguien sabe sobre eso? http://ask.debian.net/questions/how-to-backup-an-encrypted-home-directory-with-ecrypt
<patcito> alguien sabe como se hace el backup de una particion que usa ecryptfs?
<patcito> luis_lopez: alguien me dijo que podrias saber ^^
<x1nux> halo !
<x1nux> alguien aqui ?
<x1nux> o mi conexion esta mal .. 
<x1nux> ?
<kuadrosx> x1nux: o/
<x1nux> pillaste algo que publique para patcito ??? kuadrosx 
<x1nux> o estaba desconectado .. 
<x1nux> ?
<kuadrosx> x1nux: no
<x1nux> jajaja
<x1nux> patcito,  me copias ?
<x1nux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148600
<x1nux> asi uso yo algunas soluciones .. para encriptar directorios..
<x1nux> jajja
<x1nux> kuadrosx,  .. vas a participar del FLISOL 2011 cali ?
<kuadrosx> x1nux: no creo
<x1nux> y eso ?
<kuadrosx> jum, nunca paritcipo
<kuadrosx> aunque eh ido un rato las ultimas dos veces
<x1nux> hagase una confe pess
<sirderigo> buenas monton de gente poco ocupada
<sirderigo> MFP Type 104
<sirderigo> alguien sabe de ese modelo de impresora?
<kuadrosx> disque poco ocupada
<kuadrosx> jej
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-16
<same> buenas
<IngForigua> same: tonc
<same> IngForigua: \o/
<same> IngForigua: ping
<IngForigua> same: 404
<dafevara> x1nux ??
<dafevara> oh !!!
<dafevara> como decirle a esto ?
<dafevara> resurreccion ?
<IngForigua> xD
<IngForigua> same: oe
<same> IngForigua: digame?
 * same hace rato no usaba este nick
<IngForigua> (22:03:53) same: IngForigua: ping
<same> IngForigua: naaa ya tarde... jajajaja 
<dafevara> kuadrosx: estas ?
<dafevara> sera que alguien sele robo el nick a x1nux ?
<IngForigua> jejejeje sergio un cloak unavez me hizo dar tanta risa xDDDDDDDDDDD
<same> IngForigua: jejeje mire https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFpCMldpdkt4S1gzc0wwcUNhTmYyTnc6MQ
<kuadrosx> dafevara: no, ese es... porque?
<dafevara> ah carajo
<IngForigua> ojhhh
<dafevara> hace años no lo veia
<dafevara> por ke no escribe ?
<dafevara> x1nux x1nux  x1nux 
<kuadrosx> dafevara: revivio hace rato... disque ahora tiene dos esposas
<same> bueno IngForigua no moleste mas q me voy jajajaja xD
<same> mañana hablamos de eso
<same> xD
<dafevara> a ver si a aparece como boldemor
<IngForigua> same: les vamos ganando http://flisol.net/FLISOL2011/Colombia/Villavicencio?highlight=%28\bCategoryCity\b%29
<dafevara> dos esposas ?
<dafevara> pero en que esta pensando por favor !!
<kuadrosx> si, bueno eso dijo el esta tarde... que vive con las dos
<dafevara> yo tendria dos mozas pero no dos esposas
<IngForigua> ahi si se fue corriendo el same xDDDDDDDDDDDD
<dafevara> pero les habla por twitter o por facebook ?
<IngForigua> porque le conviene
<kuadrosx> dafevara: no
<kuadrosx> !google picassa carlos roldan
<kubot> Picasa Web Albums - Julian Gonzalez G...: <http://picasaweb.google.com/thpibe>; Picasa Web Albums - Programa EXPLORA ...: <http://picasaweb.google.com/exploravalparaiso2010>; Picasa Web Albums - Carlos: <http://picasaweb.google.com/reycarlos2>; TUCUMAN ARDE » Santos o Decanos ¿quien gana?: <http://tucumanardeblog.com.ar/2010/11/06/santos-o-decanos-%C2%BFquien-gana/>; TUCUMAN ARDE » (2 more messages)
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> ese man se llama asi no? xd
<x1nux> oe 
<x1nux> que paso ?
<x1nux> como asi que se me robaorn el Nick 
<x1nux> :s
<kuadrosx> dafevara: ahi esta ↑
<kuadrosx> seguro x1nux no lo reconoce porque dafevara esta con su nick enterprise
<x1nux> jajjaaj
<x1nux> me fui otra vez ahora regreso 
<dafevara> no te vayas
<dafevara> x1nux x1nux  x1nux 
<luis_lopez> patcito:  http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/06/ecryptfs-backup-strategy.html <- sobre tu pregunta de hace varias horas...
<patcito> luis_lopez: gracias, ya lo averigue :)
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<x1nux> guenas
<SergioMeneses> x1nux, o7
<Dayessi> wenas tardes
<Dayessi> como tan
<Dayessi> muxachos una pregunta
<jag2kn> enviela
<Dayessi_> es q ando interesado en montar una empresa 
<Dayessi_> q preste el servicio de host y dominio 
<Dayessi_> la pregunta es segun ustedes q cree q rendiria mejor como servidor
<Dayessi_> un intel i7
<Dayessi_> un intel xeon
<Dayessi_> o un amd opteron
<Dayessi_> contando con q se manjaria virtualhost
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<cirsiscap> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-17
<Aoshi> buenas noches
<Aoshi> alguien que me ayude porfavor
<Aoshi> ...
<kardioid> Aoshi: describe tu problema y quizá alguien del canal te puede ayudar
<kuadrosx> !pregunta Aoshi
<kubot> Aoshi: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Aoshi> bien, necesito liberar 25 equipos de un colegio, (yo soy el maestro)  y me he enfrentado a varios problemas, 1. algunos me instalan otros no. 2 tengo problemas con la Tj de red 3.  algunos despues de instalados no cargan se quedan en los puntitos 4. algunos otros, inician pero de un momento a otro se congelan y hay que iniciarlos a la braba luego en recovery mode y aveces, solo aveces inician 
<Aoshi> 5. me salen avisos como "busy box  v1.15  xxxxx   " 
<Aoshi> otro se queda en un pantallazo  negro con  " ready"  y ya 
<Aoshi> los pc son P IV 512 ram y 40 GB HD
<Aoshi> estoy jodido con esa loras ! 
<Aoshi> ...
<Aoshi>  Es posible que hagamos una campaña  para liberar esos equipos y contar con su ayuda un poco mas  profecional que la mia ? 
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: ↑ :)
<Aoshi> Amigos, en realidad estoy desesperado, de ser posible  una campaña de liberacion para mi colegio, Es en Bosa,  mi correo es juanchobarrero@gmail.com, si existe una posibilidad de contar con la ayuda de la comunidad ubuntera, les agradeceria en el el alma.
<IngForigua> Aoshi: claro que si
<IngForigua> escibanos un correo al concilio
<IngForigua> ubuntu-co-concilio @ lists.launchpad.net
<IngForigua> Aoshi: Para cuando seria
<IngForigua> en que horario
<IngForigua> ???
<jag2kn> que tal Aoshi
<Aoshi> sii  de una 
<Aoshi> que debo hacer ?  A QUIEN LE  dirijo el mail... cuanto me va a costar, que debo tener listo, como me confirman la asistencia 
<Aoshi> quienen asisirian
<IngForigua> Aoshi: solo pida la charla
<IngForigua> posiblemente yo
<IngForigua> Yo vivo por la sevillana
<IngForigua> y conozco bien bosa
<IngForigua> Aoshi: ese correo es de los administradores de ubuntu colombia
<IngForigua> le llevamos cds y charal
<Aoshi> Pedir la Charla ? 
<Aoshi> Ingforigua:  existe una manera formal de hacer ese tipo de peticiones?  osea es una charla o una campaña de liberacion ? 
<Aoshi> Porque seria interesante  para mis estudiantes las charlas tambien ! 
<jag2kn> pere Aoshi, creo que son 2 cosas, una es ir a realizar la instalación, creo que esto es primero antes de las charlas
<jag2kn> y 2 pues son las charlas, yo recomendaria hacerlas despues de que todo esté instalado y funcionando bien
<Aoshi> y uds que son experto en eso cuanto  me puede costar eso ? 
<IngForigua> alguien copio el correo del man de bosa?
<IngForigua> jag2kn: kuadrosx ?
<jag2kn> creo que no lo dió
<Andphe> <Aoshi> Amigos, en realidad estoy desesperado, de ser posible  una campaña de liberacion para mi colegio, Es en Bosa,  mi correo es juanchobarrero@gmail.com, si existe una posibilidad de contar con la ayuda de la comunidad ubuntera, les agradeceria en el el alma.
<IngForigua> Esooooo
<IngForigua> Andphe: gracias
<kuadrosx> ah entrado varias veces
<kuadrosx> eso tiene su costo
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: estaba leyendo tu discusion con mayckol en el buzz
<IngForigua> otra charlita cerca a mi casa
<kuadrosx> estoy acuerdo con el :P pero me da pereza ponerme a discutir el en buzz
<jag2kn> sip
<kuadrosx> no se puede imponer el SL
<kuadrosx> la mejor forma seria teniendo buenos migradores
<kuadrosx> pero bueno eso en el pais es muy dificil
<IngForigua> Yo tambien hable con maykol al respecto
<IngForigua> Mayckol
<kuadrosx> en univalle supuestamente es obligatorio usar SL... eso nunca se cumple
<kuadrosx> y genero un efecto contrario bien maluco
<jag2kn> si claro, pero no se es por que carajos Mayckol dice eso, si la noticia no tiene que ver con eso
<IngForigua> xDDD
<kuadrosx> si, la noticia habla sobre promover
<kuadrosx> xD
<kuadrosx> aunque en el parlamento frances ya usan kubuntu creo
<jag2kn> si claro
<kuadrosx> http://news.cnet.com/2100-7344_3-6166347.html :)
<jag2kn> por eso no he dado muchas respuestas, aunque tengo que releer la discución bien
<jag2kn> ahorita ando un poco ocupado y no he podido responder bien las cosas
<kuadrosx> se, esta largo
<jag2kn> por cierto, es necesario tomar una postura
<jag2kn> es mi opinión, pero las  posiciones de no meterse y siempre y cuando no me toquen me parecen injustas con el resto de población que no sabe del tema
<jag2kn> existe "el derecho a la ignorancia" pero no "el deber ser ignorante"
<kuadrosx> veee yo el otro dia estaba pensando que la educacion no deberia ser un derecho
<kuadrosx> :D
<kuadrosx> sino un deber :P
<jag2kn> jajaja
<jag2kn> no, si alguien no quiere, no se le debe obligar,
<jag2kn> aunque así mismo no podra exigir luego
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: pero es para el bien comun
<kuadrosx> debemos enseñarles!
<jag2kn> si claro :)
 * kuadrosx set mode facista off
<kuadrosx> bueno sigamos :)
<jag2kn> jajajaja
<jag2kn> voy contestando a medida que pueda  (ando un poco ocupado)
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: desde mi punto de vista los intentos de promocion del SL han sido fail completo
<jag2kn> por qué?
<kuadrosx> instalar un linux lo hace cualquiera
<jag2kn> antes no
<kuadrosx> educar a un usuario en el uso de un nuevo SO
<kuadrosx> jej eso no lo hace cualquiera y de hecho no se hace
 * IngForigua anda pasando a SL la empresa y le ha ido un poco mal
<jag2kn> jeje
<jag2kn> :P
 * IngForigua pero se esta cumpliendo la orden
<kuadrosx> lo puede hacer uno en la casa con la familia o algo asi
<jag2kn> una pregunta ot: como se colocan los mensajes que acaban de colocar "IngForigua anda pasando a SL la ....."
<jag2kn> no es tan facil, 
<IngForigua>  /me mensaje
<jag2kn> es cuestión de muuuucho esfuerzo
 * jag2kn gracias
<jag2kn> :P
<IngForigua> jejeje
<jag2kn> el migrar a alguien es un trabajo de muuuuchas horas
<jag2kn> pero todas las migraciones son posibles
<jag2kn> lo importante es no chocar
<jag2kn> ej: una perdida de datos de la persona, y al trasto el trabajo
<IngForigua> El enemigo del SL son las secretarias ala
<IngForigua> la gente que no tiene estudios de ingenieria
<jag2kn> jaja
<jag2kn> entonces tenemos un problema
<IngForigua> Esas secretarias si joden
<jag2kn> la mayoria en el mundo no tiene estudios de ing
<IngForigua> pero como me respalda el gerente se lo aguantan xDD
<IngForigua> jag2kn: a los ingenieros son mas faciles de migrar e inclusive les ha gustado linux
<jag2kn> si claro, yo lo se
<jag2kn> pero tenemos que llegarle a la población en general
<IngForigua> Pero las secretarias que lio el problema es que yo no se usar openoffice
<jag2kn> "linux para seres humanos" dicen por algunos lares
<IngForigua> una secretaria me dijo algo que me puso a pensar
<jag2kn> que?
<IngForigua> "Diego: Yo lei de openoffice vi en la pagina que trabajan varias organizaciones en conjunto por la libertad a causa de algo de wordperfect de unas patentes, diego su error fue querer imponer openoffice, nos hubiera mejor comentado las ventajas de este software y que riesgos nos salva la empresa asi la gente lo entiende mas facil y lo usa"
<IngForigua> Cuando anuncie los cambios
<IngForigua> Dije que por orden de gerencia
<IngForigua> hoy un man me instalo office
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<IngForigua> a pesar de que solo hace carticas y presentaciones
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<IngForigua> El gerente me dice "Quitele esa MIERD* de office que solo lo usan pa carticas y cuadritos" xDDDD
<IngForigua> Y ahi concuerdo con mayckol
<jag2kn> con qué?
<IngForigua> hay que demostrar que si uso software libre es mas facil y puedo hacer las cosas mas rapido
<IngForigua> de seguro me migran a SL mas facil
<jag2kn> a si claro
<jag2kn> yo contra eso no tengo nada que decir
<IngForigua> El error es imponer y de eso ya me di cuenta
<jag2kn> si claro
<jag2kn> la noticia original no habla de imponer nada
<IngForigua> Eso si no se porque el salio con esas xDDD
<IngForigua> Sera que asumio esa noticia como una imposición ?
<jag2kn> no se
<IngForigua> gente exitos
<kuadrosx> :P
<dafevara> y x1nux ?
<Andphe> gone
<dafevara> diganle ke back
<dafevara> ke back
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses,  has montado asterisk
<sergiokof> ?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, no... por?
<SergioMeneses> q problema tiene?
<sergiokof> quiero configurar un modem PCI como FXO
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, aaaa oks
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, va a ir al campus?
<sergiokof> siempre
<sergiokof> clario qeu si
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, super 
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, http://tips-linux.net/en/ubuntu-linux/books/quick-reference
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, 
<sergiokof> y eso
<sergiokof> ?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, referencias de comandos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, luis_lopez sergiokof http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2011/02/16/new-videocast-tomorrow-ubuntu-translations-workflow-ii/
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos vemos...
<inmovilcol> Buenas tardes
<inmovilcol> Estaba revisando la pagina de Ubuntu Colombia y me causó curiosidad haber encontrado que esta no se actualiza desde el 13 de diciembre de 2010... 
<inmovilcol> Me gustaria saber a que se debe esta situación.... ya que me parece que lo que se ha  venido publicando allí es interesante
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<x1nux> Alguien sabe como en asterisk CLI>  cerrar una session de una extension ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-18
<IngForigua> !google cuadrar irc pidgin
<kubot> Personalización // Equinox Windows 7: <http://equinox-windows7.co.cc/blog/category/personalizacion/>; /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/11/#ubuntu-charlas.txt: <http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/11/%23ubuntu-charlas.html>; Programas Esenciales | Luchoedu: <http://www.luchoedu.org/esenciales/>; 62 programas esenciales gratis | Emezeta: <http://www.emezeta.com/articulos/62-programas- (2 more messages)
<IngForigua> !google configuracion irc pidgin
<kubot> Como configurar Pidgin con un canal de un servidor IRC: <http://www.alcancelibre.org/article.php/irc-pidgin>; Config irc chat.tgnulinux.com.ar pidgin y empathy - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/7974995/Config-irc-chat_tgnulinux_com_ar-pidgin-y-empathy.html>; Pidgin: Gtalk, MSN, IRC, Chat de Facebook y Twitter en una sola ...: <http://www.intercambiolibre.org/pidgin-gtalk-msn- (2 more messages)
<IngForigua> !google configuracion irc pidgin freenode
<kubot> Wikipedia:Canal de IRC - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Canal_de_IRC>; Chat GULIX - Proyectos GULIX: <http://www.gulix.cl/wiki/Chat_GULIX>; Como configurar Pidgin con un canal de un servidor IRC: <http://www.alcancelibre.org/article.php/irc-pidgin>; Pidgin: Gtalk, MSN, IRC, Chat de Facebook y Twitter en una sola ...: (2 more messages)
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 505
<IngForigua> 510
<IngForigua> ups
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja pase el canal de villavo
<IngForigua> #quironlugvillavo
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: novilla
<IngForigua> xDDDDD
<IngForigua> oe hollman
<IngForigua> entre al canal de villavo
<IngForigua> y explique que va pasar con sumerce
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jejejeje aaa no se
<SergioMeneses> esos termino locales
<SergioMeneses> xD
<hollman> IngForigua, 10 minutos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pregunte q si el coleo va con eso?
<hollman> tengo que estudiar
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<IngForigua> #quironlugvillavo
<hollman> cual es el canal ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, estudiando? y eso?
<IngForigua> frances creo
<hollman> senekis, frances
<hollman> arggggg no vuelvo a utilizar tab
<hollman> SergioMeneses, frances
<SergioMeneses> huy hollman para levantar nenas el franchute
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hollman> a ver si senekis me pone cuidado :P
 * SergioMeneses sin palabras...
<kuadrosx> 0.0
 * SergioMeneses da gracias q no fallo el tab
<kuadrosx> hollman: toca ir hasta los 3 caracteres :P
<hollman> IngForigua, de que hablaban ? que aclaro ?
<senekis> hollman: O_o
<hollman> kuadrosx, si pero si me voy a los 2 creo que autocompleta con el primero que haya entrado
<SergioMeneses> hollman, q mesh no se q
 * kuadrosx no entiende nada
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, hay cosas q es mejor no entender...
<kuadrosx> hollman: esa no me la sabia... pero si... ya me estoy acostumbrando a los 3 caracteres
<IngForigua> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kuadrosx> !grab cosas
<kubot> kuadrosx: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<kuadrosx> :|
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajajaja
<senekis> -*- SergioMeneses da gracias q no fallo el tab --> lol
<SergioMeneses> senekis, jejeje eso y q el bot no maneja grab xD
<kuadrosx> hollman: SergioMeneses IngForigua ustedes van pal campush este año?
<kuadrosx> aa el SergioMeneses ya compro la entrada <?>
<hollman> kuadrosx, sip
<hollman> kuadrosx, va ?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no no la he comprado
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: yo espero que si y ud nos debe una cerveza
<SergioMeneses> pero salen el 3 de marzo a la venta
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, paga las cervezas \o/
<kuadrosx> hollman: we are planning ... so I don't know yet
<kuadrosx> yo no le debo... a mi por ahi me deben unas
<kuadrosx> ¬¬'
<hollman> kuadrosx, bien, ojalá valla
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, a mi me deben un asado
 * SergioMeneses mira a los del canal
<hollman> IngForigua, me la volo !!!
<hollman> bueno, me voy a estudiar
<IngForigua> que?
<hollman> a revoir mon pots
<IngForigua> hollman: que le dio ahora
<hollman> IngForigua, no friegue !!!
<hollman> troll
<IngForigua> aghhhhh
<IngForigua> este que le dio
<IngForigua> solo porque se le pide compromiso no joda!!!!!!
<hollman> **au revoir :P
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: y a ese que le dio
<IngForigua> ???
<SergioMeneses> ni idea.... uds son como un matrimonio :S
<kuadrosx> uyyyy
<kuadrosx> pelea, pelea, pelea
<kuadrosx> aa pero hollman se fue :C
<IngForigua> a mi me friegan 2 cosas
<IngForigua> la falta de palabra y la traicion
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pero q fue lo q les pico... yo leo los logs y no encuentro nada
<IngForigua> una vez me agarre con hollman por la netiqueta
<IngForigua> (21:24:38) IngForigua: hollman: recuerde que se le invito primero a villavo
<IngForigua> (21:24:39) Cabeto: Boina verde...
<IngForigua> (21:24:43) germanOSM: voy a tratar de ver si pujedo ubicar posada para uno
<IngForigua> (21:24:43) IngForigua: pero bueno exitos
<IngForigua> (21:24:51) hollman: IngForigua, y que pasa ?
<IngForigua> a mi en ibague me ofrecieron hotel 5 estrellas 2 dias 2 noches y comida pero para mi la palabra es sagrada
<IngForigua> y transporte
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: pero el dijo que si
<kuadrosx> porque una cosa es que me inviten y otra es aceptar
<IngForigua> El acepto y lo apuntamos
<IngForigua> y despues que a cucuta
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :S
<IngForigua> jejejeje ese man y su chiste
<SergioMeneses> eso deberia ser spam
<SergioMeneses> :S
<kuadrosx> dios es un pensamiento 
<kuadrosx> :D
<IngForigua> pero me va oir hollman el me ha vaciado muchas veces esta no me la guardo
<kuadrosx> pero bueno...
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ayyy :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, :S
<senekis> IngForigua: y eso pq tan bravito
<IngForigua> senekis: es que la falta de palabra pa mi es intolerable :(
<senekis> IngForigua: ahh el hollman lo tiene asi
<IngForigua> A mi em ofrecieron el cielo pa viajar a ibague pero primero esta la palabra
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud ha visto a darkhole por hay?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: naaa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no pelee mas :s
<IngForigua> hollman me ha vaciado mucho ya no mas
<senekis> jeje el hollman es un viejito refunfuñon?
<kuadrosx> ya sabemos la version de IngForigua
<kuadrosx> falta la de hollman :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, eso
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> me acordo cuando julian dijo: "hollman es la mama y yo el papa, por eso nadie me quiere" jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> eso fue antes q ud llegara al team
<kuadrosx> vee yo entro aca antes que IngForigua y SergioMeneses ?
<IngForigua> jejejejeje
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si ud es super viejo... de la generacion del Andphe 
<IngForigua> que dia me pelee con hollman por una bobada de netiqueta
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDD
<IngForigua> el resto de veces si porque me porto mal
<IngForigua> :P
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, por troll!!!
 * SergioMeneses se esconde
<Andphe> :\
<kuadrosx> es que IngForigua es un chico malo
<kuadrosx> un bad guy
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja badboys xD
<SergioMeneses> sumele al kof
<IngForigua> pues si aveces me pongo de ruana aca
<kuadrosx> vee hae tiempo no veo al kof
<IngForigua> :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, esta mañana andaba
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: mire quien habla
<SergioMeneses> hablamos un rato del campus
<IngForigua> ud tambien se toma de ruana aca
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, naaa... cuales
<kuadrosx> lo bueno es que aca todo queda grabado
<kuadrosx> :S
<IngForigua> eso si
<IngForigua> por eso hollman no nos dio respaldo ni a ud ni yo del contacto
<IngForigua> segun el nos falta seriedad
<IngForigua> yo asumi eso a desconfianza
<IngForigua> pero si tiene razon
<IngForigua> nos hemos tomado de ruana el canal
<kuadrosx> una cosa es OT y otra coss es tomarse de ruana el canal
<kuadrosx> el OT a un nivel respetuoso... lleva a mas amigismo dentro del grupo
<kuadrosx> y hace que la gente se interese por estar aqui
<kuadrosx> pero obvio hay que mantener los limites ... :P
<IngForigua> Yo si considero que aveces me exedo con ot
<IngForigua> pero bueno solo hago ot cuando no hay soportes activos
<IngForigua> que opina SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, concuerdo con kuadrosx 
<SergioMeneses> yo siempre fomento el ot pero con causa
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: el otro dia hablabamos de ronaldo
<IngForigua> que peinsa de la afirmacion de hollman que dijo que a ud y a mi nos falta seriedad
<kuadrosx> LOL que causa tiene eso 
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, seee
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: SergioMeneses puess no se, tal vez :P
 * kuadrosx hides
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, a mi no me dijo nada....
<SergioMeneses> yo no se ud d q anda hablando
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: si quiere le cuento por privado el cuento completo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuente a ver
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos vemos... buena noche
<IngForigua> gente exitos
<IngForigua> chao
<Romeo_BCN> Alguien sabe como meterse en el sevidor irc.hispano?
<Romeo_BCN> ayuda por favor
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<dannyLopez> buenas: pregunta de preferencia: ¿open office o libre office?
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, depende... son casi q el mismo proyecto pero se separaron por problemas con el licenciamiento q le quiso dar oracle
<dannyLopez> algo lei acerca de ello
<dannyLopez> pero no entendi bien *¬*
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, yo tengo oo pero no lo he cambiado por pereza :P
<dannyLopez> jeje
<dannyLopez> oigan tengo este problema al acer upgrade: E: No se pudo localizar un archivo para el paquete firefox. Esto puede significar que necesita arreglar manualmente este paquete.
<Andphe> dannyLopez, suena a que borro algo importante
<dannyLopez> el iceweasel y xulrunner-1.9.1
<Andphe> intente reconfigurar el firefox
<dannyLopez> como?
<Andphe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<dannyLopez> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: firefox está roto o no está totalmente instalado
<Andphe> hmm
<Andphe> reinstalelo <?>
<JaviRojas> buenos dias
<sirderigo> dannyLopez: purguelo y vuelvalo a instalar
<JaviRojas> hola
<dannyLopez> como lo purgo?
<dannyLopez> es que no puedo entrar ni al synaptic
<dannyLopez> JaviRojas: hola
<SergioMeneses> JaviRojas, dannyLopez \o
<JaviRojas> es que tenia un problema con ubunto 10.10
<JaviRojas> y no encuentro solucion en los foros
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, sudo apt-get purge paquete
<sirderigo> JaviRojas: ¿cual problema?
<JaviRojas> despues de grabar el dvd intento instalar o entrar mediante CD-live  y me sale
<JaviRojas> " invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, sirderigo hollman luis_lopez sergiokof un cliente mas elegante q Gwibber conocen?... q maneje identi.ca y al menos fb?
<Andphe> no idea
<hollman> elegante como el pegante ?
<hollman> no, ni idea ...
<sirderigo> tweetdeck
<Guacamayo> pues está el app de yoono web para Chrome 
<Guacamayo> no sé si maneja identi.ca, pero facebook si
<SergioMeneses> Guacamayo, es q identi.ca me maneja en cascada las demas
<Guacamayo> ahh >.<
<SergioMeneses> sirderigo, tweetdeck soporta identi.ca ya?
<SergioMeneses> voy a probar el twittdeck para chrome
<Guacamayo> hmm alguien sabe cómo configurar empathy para que me corra IRC?
<SergioMeneses> se fue :S
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, firefox
<sergiokof> :-)
<sergiokof> :-P
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, :S no uso ff :S
<sergiokof> jaja
<sergiokof> que utiliza
<sergiokof> iceweasel
<sergiokof> ?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, chromiun
<sergiokof> mm
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, pille http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAkKdwjfFTA&NR=1
<sergiokof> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axggioIXWTg&feature=related
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos nos vemos luego... 
<IngForigua> Buenas
<IngForigua> para los que usen facebook http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=188719577816550
<IngForigua> hay que hacer montonera jejeje
<hollman> IngForigua, FLISoL - Festival de Latinoamericano de Software Libre le falta ponerle al titulo que es el de villavo
<kuadrosx> 0.0
<IngForigua> hollman: buen punto jejejeje
<IngForigua> toca decirle a ospina
<IngForigua> ole hollman por ahi vi alguien que flisol quindio y que su viaje no entiendo asi de solicitado esta
<IngForigua> xDDD
<hollman> IngForigua, como asi ?
<hollman> IngForigua, de que habla ? no entender ...
<IngForigua> pille la lista
<IngForigua> de u-co
<hollman> wow!!
<hollman> woot
<hollman> hurra ? jejeje
<kuadrosx> hollman: ya compro la maquina para hacer clones?
<hollman> kuadrosx, no pero va tocar !!! que man tan... productivo??
<SergioMeneses> ya salieron los resultados de los ecaes
<x1nux> >
<x1nux> > Otro:
<x1nux> > rm -Rf /
<x1nux> Que tristeza ver eset tipo de respuestas en la lista !!!
<x1nux> que tristesa que la lista no sea como antes ... !
<x1nux> con los duenhos que tenia .. 
<x1nux> y las policitcas reales .. 
<x1nux> sin alegatos .. 
<x1nux> ni temas maricas .. 
<Andphe> o_O
<kuadrosx> Andphe: viste colibri?
<kuadrosx> jej
<Andphe> no
 * Andphe mira colibri
<Andphe> hmmm
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-19
<pedro> Buena noche señores tengo un problema con ubuntu server, tenia instalado 8.04 lo actualice a 10.04 pero ahora trato de entrar por el ftp y me sale error 
<pedro> "ECONNREFUSED
<Guest616> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, MagicFab C3s4r Andphe jag2kn dannyLopez  saludos o/
<dannyLopez> hola SergioMeneses 
<jag2kn> saÑUdos
<jag2kn> :P
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, je... 
<Andphe> hola SergioMeneses 
<dannyLopez> algun gestor de descargas que me recomienden
<jag2kn> yo utilizo wget :P
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, uso el wget tambien... aunq esta el http://jdownloader.org/
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos nos hablamos luego... buen fincho
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-20
<Manuelbrs> hola hace poco actualice ubuntu 10.10 y al iniciar sesion me pide ingreso de contraseña  con una ventana "keyring" alguien sabe como quitar ese tipo de autenticacion?
<Manuelbrs> hola, alguien sabe como arreglar lo del login keyring que aparece al iniciar sesion?
<kuadrosx> Manuelbrs: primero sabes para que sirve?
<Manuelbrs> no
<kuadrosx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<kuadrosx> Manuelbrs: es un programa que te permite guardar tus contraseñas de forma segura en tu computador
<Manuelbrs> pero es q antes no me pedia contraseña al iniciar sesion...
<kuadrosx> tal vez no sabes pero los navegadores, sistemas de mesajeria, etc que te permiten guardar las contraseñas
<kuadrosx> lo que hacen es guardarlas de una forma que puedan ser leidas, osea en texto plano
<kuadrosx> lo que hacen este tipo de programas es guardar la clave usando una clave maestra
<kuadrosx> so, es buena idea usarlos
<kuadrosx> ahora, como lo desactivas? no tengo idea
<Manuelbrs> jeje...
<Manuelbrs> pero entonces es normal que aparezca esa ventana pidiendome ingresar contraseña cada vez q inicio sesion?
<kuadrosx> claro
<Manuelbrs> mmm ok. pense qhabia forma de quitar esa solicitud de contraseña, se me hacia sospechosa ¬¬. Gracias kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> Manuelbrs: debe haberlo
<kuadrosx> se debio de instalar el software en algun momento
<kuadrosx> el problema es que no se cual es el software :P
<Manuelbrs> la cosa es q fue lego de un par de actualizaciones q me aparecio...
<Dayessi> muchachos una pregunta 
<Dayessi> xq despues de instalar los plunigs extras de compiz
<Dayessi> se me desabilito tds los efectos graficos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o7
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: tonc
<IngForigua> novila xDDDDDDDDDDD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o.0
<SergioMeneses> no no se...
<IngForigua> hahahaha
<IngForigua> hoy le conte a hollman eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en serio? omg
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> see
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mande correo al concilio para la proxima reunion
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> TB
<Davidjudok> hola como estan
<Davidjudok> hi how are you guys!
<Manuelbrs> hola, como hago para conocer mi ip publica desde terminal?
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-13
<vientosolar> guenas
<IngForigua> vientosolar: hi
<vientosolar> Solo pasaba a saludar.. ;)
<IngForigua> vientosolar: :D
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-15
<cjohnston> Why are people from your team making user pages on the home page of the wiki?
<cjohnston> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=diff&rev1=34&rev2=35
<TuxCol> buena
<hollman> TuxCol, 
<hollman> tonces
<hollman> pille
<hollman> sencillo :P
<TuxCol> señor
<hollman> quiero que todas las peticiones a el puerto 80 del server1 las mande a el servervirt puerto 80 tambien
<hollman> el servervirt esta en otro segmento de red
<hollman> es un servidor virtual dentro de server1
<hollman> yo y server1 somos de un segmento de red
<hollman> y servervirt de otro
<hollman> server1 ve a servervirt
<hollman> habilité el forward
<hollman> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<hollman> y le mande el iptables de la nat que creo hace eso que me queda asi
<hollman> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -i eth0 -j DNAT --to 192.168.122.170
<hollman> 192.168.122.170 es el servervirt
<hollman> que coños tengo mal que no me funca ?
<hollman> TuxCol, que gracias :D
<TuxCol> que rango es el origen?
<hollman> en server1 tengo la eth0 que es la de mi lan y virbr0 que es una virtual que me permite ver las maquinas virtuales
<hollman> lan == 10.0.0.1
<hollman> 10.0.0.0/24
<TuxCol> y el rango de la virtual?
<hollman> 192.168.122.0/24
<TuxCol> asi
<TuxCol> ESPACIO ESPACIO /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.122.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<TuxCol> me lee?
<hollman> 1. no entiendo por que postrouting
<hollman> 2. no funca :(
<TuxCol> como tiene el script completo
<hollman> solo quiero que me redireccione cuando le toco la puerta a el 80 no a todo
<TuxCol> ah ok solo el puerto 80
<hollman> TuxCol, nada solo es esa regla. entonces no le tengo scrip
<hollman> sip
<hollman> solo el 80
<TuxCol> pero debe tener unas reglas antes en este orden
<hollman> jummmm
<hollman> la verdad no. ahi el me crea unas pero esas las creo el virt-manager
<TuxCol> #!/bin/sh   /sbin/iptables -F  /sbin/iptables -X  /sbin/iptables -Z  /sbin/iptables -t nat -F   ## Establecemos politica por defecto  /sbin/iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT  /sbin/iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT  /sbin/iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT  /sbin/iptables -t nat -P PREROUTING ACCEPT  /sbin/iptables -t nat -P POSTROUTING ACCEPT #!/bin/sh   /sbin/iptables -F  /sbin/iptables -X  /sbin/iptables -Z  /sbin/iptables -t nat -F   ## Establecemos pol
<hollman> para que las virtuales puedan ver la lan
<hollman> hace una NAT
<hollman> TuxCol, por default el me crea
<hollman> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<hollman> target     prot opt source               destination         
<hollman> ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain 
<hollman> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain 
<hollman> ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:bootps 
<hollman> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:bootps 
<hollman> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<hollman> target     prot opt source               destination         
<hollman> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.122.0/24    state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 
<hollman> ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.122.0/24     anywhere            
<hollman> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
<hollman> REJECT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 
<hollman> REJECT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 
<hollman> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<hollman> target     prot opt source               destination  
<TuxCol> espere pruebo la interface mía un  segundo
<hollman> bien
<TuxCol_> si le llegó el ultimo mensaje?
<hollman> TuxCol, nota: la maquina a la que quiero llegar. osea la virtual tiene como gw 192.168.122.1 y esa ip 192.168.122.1 esta en el server1 como tarjeta virtual
<hollman> TuxCol, no
<TuxCol_> piye así /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT -i virbr0 --to-port 80  
<TuxCol_> No necesita rango
<TuxCol_> se puede hacer por interfaces
<hollman> TuxCol_, pero como le digo que la mande a un solo host ?
<TuxCol> pruebe así /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT -i virbr0 --to-port 80  
<hollman> osea a una ip 
<hollman> ahi todo lo de el 80 lo manda a la vibr0 
<TuxCol> pruebe así /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s HOST -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT -i virbr0 --to-port 80  
<TuxCol> coloque el host
<hollman> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.122.170 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT -i virbr0 --to-port 80
<hollman> nada :(
<TuxCol> noo hollman así es
<TuxCol> le debe faltar el bit de redirección
<hollman> :-o cual ?
<TuxCol> abra el correo
<hollman> no ha llegado nada
<TuxCol> ya
<TuxCol> pruebe el script así
<TuxCol> Yo lo acabo de probar y pasa
<TuxCol> debe terner alguna regla que deniega el rango
<hollman> sh iptables.sh 
<hollman> Aplicando Reglas de Firewall...Bad argument `192.168.122.170'
<hollman> no pero si le hago un flush no deberia estar
<TuxCol> se me fué una -s
<TuxCol> de mas
<hollman> ya la pesque
<hollman> pero igual no funca la regla
<hollman> que raro
<hollman> que coños sera
<TuxCol> nooo pero así es
<TuxCol>  /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.122.170 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT -i virbr0 --to-port 80
<TuxCol> seguro que esa es la ip?
<hollman> si si
<hollman> ahi quedo
<TuxCol> ahhh pero espere
<TuxCol> esa ip que equipo la tiene?
<hollman> cual ip ? 192.168.122.170 ? esa es la ip de el server al que quiero llegar con la nat
<hollman> osea la maquina virtual
<TuxCol> entonces la estamos haciendo al contrario
<TuxCol> ahi se supone que la ip esa vá a buscar el puerto 80 de la interface virbr0 para salir por ahí
<hollman> como asi ?
<hollman> me enrrede
<TuxCol> el escenario ahi es que la ip esa quiere salir a internet por el puerto 80 y saldría a internet por la virtual
<TuxCol> y al parecer es al contrario cierto?
<hollman> ha no sea gay. jajajaja
<hollman> yo tengo un apache en esa ip
<TuxCol> bueno igual 
<hollman> quiero que las peticiones a el apache (80) de el server1 me las mande a la virtual
<hollman> perdon gay no. toche es que se dicen ud's :P
<TuxCol>  /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i virbr0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT -s 192.168.122.170 --to-port 80
<TuxCol> pruebe así
<TuxCol> cambie esa linea
<TuxCol> aló?
<TuxCol> xD
<hollman> jeje pere que se me calló la conexión con el server no je por que
<TuxCol> al hacer flush a las reglas borra las otras
<TuxCol> entonces solo corra las 2 lineas esas
<TuxCol>  /bin/echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward   /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i virbr0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT -s 192.168.122.170 --to-port 80 
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-16
<Andphe> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/puzzle-game-bobby-now-free-to-download
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-17
<SergioMeneses> entonces IngForigua 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: quiubo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como va al fin todo lo del flisol?
<SergioMeneses> ud todavia es del comite organizador
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> por
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, por saber q ha pasado con eso
<JHOSMAN> @IngForigua esta OFF bogota-mesh.org
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: siiiiiiiiiiiiii ando mamando
<IngForigua> debo trabajar con la pagina
<JHOSMAN> :/ ome es q necesito sacar los valores de las cosas 
<JHOSMAN> urgente! 
<JHOSMAN> para pasar la propuesta a la alcaldia 
<IngForigua> jueputa pereme tb que tambien ando urgido
<JHOSMAN> jumm pero deje la groseria! xP
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> No es con ud solo que me estrese
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: que necesita y pos a ver
<JHOSMAN> Todos los precios de TODOS los materiales marcas y referencias!
<JHOSMAN> TODO xP 
<IngForigua> pille
<IngForigua> creo que se soportan los routers de 300 mb
<IngForigua> los tplink
<IngForigua> pero presiso no hay nadie conectado
<JHOSMAN> necesito los datos EXACTOS para la carta para el alcalde
<IngForigua> Si mk tb ya estan levantando eso
<JHOSMAN> mmm ok 
<SergioMeneses> JesusCastro, saludo
<SergioMeneses> puede usar este canal
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, IngForigua de que hablan?
<JesusCastro> Bueno chicos un placer
<JesusCastro> Les soy sincero
<JesusCastro> Para mí GNU/Linux es fantástico, esos problemas de los virus de Win por favor, me da picazón saber de eso
<SergioMeneses> JesusCastro, jeje
<JesusCastro> Con GNU/Linux es otra sensación. Sinceramente, para mí sería genial compartir mis conocimientos en la comunidad a lo largo de estos 4 años de linuxero y bueno también aprender de ustedes. 
<SergioMeneses> JesusCastro, claro... puedes inscribirte al team 
<SergioMeneses> y participar
<JesusCastro> Mhmmm bueno eso significa hacer los pasos de la sección "Cómo ser miembro?"
<SergioMeneses> JesusCastro, correcto
<JesusCastro> Amigo, ¿te digo la verdad? No por ser prepotente pero creo que soy el único en Valledupar que tiene como base este sistema operativo.
<SergioMeneses> aunque para participar no se necesita ser miembro... pero si es aconsejable
<SergioMeneses> JesusCastro, no creo... valledupar es grande
<SergioMeneses> haz preguntado por la lista de correos?
<JesusCastro> haber haber haber ... Valledupar si las ha visitado es pequeña.
<JesusCastro> Creeme 
<JesusCastro> Desde el terminal al Río, te lo puedo caminar en 3-4 horas.
<JesusCastro> Y sabes Sergio, lo que me parece increible. 
<JesusCastro> Es que en la Universidad Popular del Cesar, en el programa de Ingenería de Sistemas, muchos estudiantes no saben Linux
<SergioMeneses> JesusCastro, eso sucede en varias partes del pais
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno andamos trabajando en eso!
<JesusCastro> Por lo que me gustaría, hacer algún tipo de evento sobre el uso de Linux y el software Libre, en la Universidad. Sería lindo y motivador ese tipo eventos para que los estudiantes y profesores se motiven a crear grupos de investigación orientada a la temática.
<SergioMeneses> JesusCastro, el flisol!
<SergioMeneses> estas en la lista de correos inscrito?
<JHOSMAN> @SergioMeneses estabamos hablando de q por alguna extraña razon el server de bogota-mesh.org esta OFF 
<JHOSMAN> caido! xP 
<JHOSMAN> Pero ya de nuevo esta on =) 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, aaa oks oks
<SergioMeneses> bueno nos hablamos luego
<SergioMeneses> voy a dormir ya!... ando en modo abuelo
<IngForigua> Lamusj: hola
<Lamusj> IngForigua: Buenas, que pena la interrupcion!
<Lamusj> IngForigua: me gsutaria saber si conoces algun sistema web para colegios que imprima calificaciones, como Gnosoft es pago!
<IngForigua> Lamusj: nou mano sorry
<Lamusj> :/
<Lamusj> IngForigua: igualmente gracias! :)
<IngForigua> sorry
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: ya esta la pagian de pie
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: http://wiki.bogota-mesh.org/doku.php?id=documentacion:manuales:montar_nodo
<JHOSMAN> Si ya vi =) 
<vientosolar> Dias
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, \o
<veronica> tengo un problemita, resulta que hicelaparticion de mi disco duro, una para ubuntu 11.04, otra para windows y otra para datos, la de datos la puse a arrancar de home, como es costumbre, pero cuando abro una carpeta, en el lado izquierdo no me salen las acostumbradas Documentos, Descargas, Imagenes, etc, sino que me salen "version="1.0"?>
<veronica> tengo un problemita, resulta que hicelaparticion de mi disco duro, una para ubuntu 11.04, otra para windows y otra para datos, la de datos la puse a arrancar de home, como es costumbre, pero cuando abro una carpeta, en el lado izquierdo no me salen las acostumbradas Documentos, Descargas, Imagenes, etc, sino que me salen "version="1.0"?>
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-18
<Guest7883> hola
<lucia003> hola
<IngForigua> lucia003: hi
<lucia003> hello
<lucia003> hola
<IngForigua> veeee spammers
<ymcream> holaaa
<ymcream> hello, anybody could help me?
<ymcream> thanks, any way...
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-19
<Guest42507> holaaaa
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-11
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, MagicFab buenos dias! como vamos?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: o/
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, bien, jugando con KVM y con LibreOffice
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, \o
<SergioMeneses> jejeje quien fuera MagicFab para estar jugando asi
<SergioMeneses> mcjarod, ?
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, siempre hay tiempo para jugar :)
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, ud. con qué juega por estos días?
<luis_lopez> en cambio yo, enhuesado con OpenAM (http://openam.forgerock.org/)
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, ando mirando lo de automatizacion de testing de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, :)
<MagicFab> luis_lopez, se vé bueno ese hueso.
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, también resulté metido en esto: http://wiki.debian.org/LocalGroups/DebianQuebec
<luis_lopez> MagicFab: solo son apariencias... es Java asi que hay que respiran profundo y hacerle :P
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, y qué está mirando para eso?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/QA/Autopilot
<SergioMeneses> por cierto cuando vuelven por aca? - MagicFab luis_lopez 
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, personalmente, no hay planes antes de otro año
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: y como relacionan AutoPilot con Jenkins? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: no hay billete :S
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, MagicFab aburridos
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jenkins se usa para mantener el historial de cambios en las apps 
<SergioMeneses> como https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity-lens-applications/
<SergioMeneses> hay estan los reviews
<SergioMeneses> aunque lastima q ese trabajo no se vincule a LP
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, conoces a Luis Uribe? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=681375
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, si
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, lo necesitas?
<MagicFab> Parece que se le olvidó contestar a su propio bug report, está estancado por eso. 
<MagicFab> si puedes darles una palmadita en la espalda...
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, hay le ando diciendo
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, listo
<SergioMeneses> esperar q responda
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, él me dice que esta esperando a que el responsable de la lista lo haga
<SergioMeneses> si quiere hablele
<SergioMeneses> esta como acme-_
<MagicFab> list gracias!
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-12
<MagicFab> buena esta : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=diff&rev1=101&rev2=102
<jeff__> hola
<jeff__> ???
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-14
<SergioMeneses> mira el IngForigua por aca
<SergioMeneses> ese milagro?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: pues a trollear ma sal rato
<IngForigua> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pase el canal del flisol
<didtux> #FlisolBogota
<IngForigua> #FlisolBogota
<IngForigua> ole didtux tiene clase mañana?
<didtux> si
<didtux> envieme mps de irc
<didtux> o privado o como le llamen en irc
<SergioMeneses> o0
<didtux> :P
<sergiokof> qu eonda
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, whats upppppppppp
<sergiokof> 0.99 en iphone
<SergioMeneses> o0
<sergiokof> jeje
<sergiokof> que mas
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, aqui pasando calor en cucuta
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> ojala llueva mas tarde...
<sergiokof> no men
<sergiokof> que yo ando en moto
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ud vive como a 3 departamentos de distancia
<SergioMeneses> ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> ok me tengo q ir, nos hablamos luego sergiokof 
<DGUERRERO>  buenas! BartOC3
<BartOC3> Buenas tardes DGUERRERO 
<DGUERRERO> bartOC3, me presta $5?
<DGUERRERO> XD
<DGUERRERO> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/linux_release/
<BartOC3> lol
<DGUERRERO-mobile> .hoy mi internet esta paila
<jaimevg123> Buenas buenas
<BartOC31> Buenas jaimevg123
<jaimevg123> Que pena la pregunta, pero como hago para nombrar facilmente a alguien la conversacion del chat ?
<jaimevg123> uso pidgin
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, \o
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses, /o
<SergioMeneses> como vamos BartOC3 
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-15
<BartOC3> Bien bien aqui llegando de una reunion con una universidad de Monteria y santa marta...
<BartOC3> para la realizacion del flisol..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, huy como me gustaria vivir por alla y camellar en eso
<BartOC3> aca se necesita apoyo practicamente estoy solo...:S
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, :O
<SergioMeneses> ya vuelvo tiempo de cenar
<BartOC3> oka nos vemos!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, volvi
<BartOC3> jeje yo ando buscando contacto en algnunos dpt q hacen falta realizar el flisol este año....
<BartOC3> jeje
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, q es un dpt?
<BartOC3> departamentos....
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<BartOC3> Es q aca solo se hacia el flisol en quilla y cartagena
<BartOC3> y este año ya van a organizar el flisol en:  Quilla, Cartagena, SantaMarta,Monteria y Guajira...
<SergioMeneses> huy que bueno
<BartOC3> hace falta sucre y cesar
<SergioMeneses> yo ando haciendo unas modificaciones a codigo en ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1122293
<SergioMeneses> asi como cuando se esta sin nada q hacer
<SergioMeneses> xD
<BartOC3> jajajajajaja es saber aprovechar el tiempo...:P
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si ud supiera como le hacemos jajaja
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses --> ya no tengo casi tiempo y muchas tareas atrasadas...:S en el dia paso en reuniones cada rato...
<BartOC3> y ademas ahora me toca pulir mas el proyecto de EducaLibre porque tenemos una cita con secretaria de educacion de cartagena
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hagale saque eso adelante
<BartOC3> si en eso ando hablando con instituciones para comenzar el piloto.. y ya tenemos dos colegios.. se q apenas se aplique a esos colegios y salgan en periodicos...sera el booms
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> y tiene ya el euipo de trabajo y eso
<SergioMeneses> o anda solo como el champiñon?
<BartOC3> ya tengo a 4 que van a apoyar en ese proyecto.... 
<BartOC3> sin contar con la gente de CaribeMesh q tambien va a participar..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, que bueno
<SergioMeneses> si desde aca le puedo ayudar en algo
<SergioMeneses> solo es que avise
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, listo el codigo de hoy https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/newstep2/+merge/148585
<SergioMeneses> ahora esperar que lo prueben
<BartOC3> Nice
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, listo ya lo aprobaron https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/newstep2/+merge/148585
<IngForigua> gente
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses, 
<IngForigua> ole
<IngForigua> patrones
<IngForigua> Joseman
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos
<IngForigua> AndChat-12144, patron
<IngForigua> donde es la reunion del concilio
<IngForigua> oeeeee
<AndChat-12144> en el meeting
<SergioMeneses> esas preguntas de IngForigua 
<IngForigua> jajajaja es que me pase a xchat
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, deje de ser emo pelao... 
<BartOC3> pobre forigua
<BartOC3> xD
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> que va
<BartOC3> Se parece a los estados de facebook
<BartOC3> xD
<IngForigua> cuando yo estaba era chevere
<IngForigua> ya nis e que decir
<IngForigua> y ni entiendo lo que dicen
<SergioMeneses> lol JHOSMAN 
<StalinWeb> entonces x aca ?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, el es un invitado a la reunion
<IngForigua> jejeje
<JHOSMAN> Si por aca 
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN, ya se metio a la lista del flisol?
<JHOSMAN> Sabían que ya con SergioMeneses encontramos la gorra de IngForigua
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> si ya 
<SergioMeneses> conmigo? yo no ando asi de desocupado... 
<IngForigua> https://lists.riseup.net/www/info/flisolbogota
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses:  eso pasó en el Hangout 
<JHOSMAN> peren y verán 
<IngForigua> el twitter de flisolbogota no lo pueden rotar
<IngForigua> el flisol_bogota
<IngForigua> lo tiene el farid que pereza esa gente
<IngForigua> ups
<SergioMeneses> tranquilo StalinWeb y gracias por compartir con nosotros! 
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN --> StalinWeb es el director de RedTIC
<IngForigua> pagina web nos pueden donar flisol-bogota.info
<IngForigua> el patron de BartOC3 
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua: no
<JHOSMAN> pidamos la q es! 
<IngForigua> mk esa gente de la fundacion casa del bosque que pereza
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, \o
<JoseGutierrez> entonces SergioMeneses como va todo hermano
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, bien bien... por aca haciendo unas revisiones a ubuntu
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<IngForigua> el ano pasado estropearon los flisoles distribuidos
<JHOSMAN> Chéquense IngForigua lol jajaj https://twitter.com/namsohj/status/301506148819931136 
<BartOC3> lol y en veneuela
<BartOC3> xD
<JoseGutierrez> jajajaa LoL
<IngForigua> jejeje no pierda el tiempo no uso twitter
<IngForigua> pongalka en face xDDD
<JHOSMAN> estoy locked :P en FB 
<JHOSMAN> otro dia 
<IngForigua> ole jhosman le va pedir las cuentas a los de la fcb?
<JHOSMAN> por que me pregunta a mi? 
<JHOSMAN> ¬¬
<IngForigua> porque ud es valiente jajaja
<BartOC3> lol
<IngForigua> ese man me amenazo dos 2
<SergioMeneses> con los de la moto?
<IngForigua> Ese man le sonrie a todo mundo pero a los que se le oponen algo es una chanda
<SergioMeneses> oe verdad q les decomisaron material en el boya.ca? disque por trolles
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, 
<BartOC3> wtf
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> ese DGUERRERO 
<IngForigua> lo vi mal
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua: si le tiene miedo lo veo mal 
<JHOSMAN> yo no pediré nada 
<IngForigua> yo le digo demas hps
<JHOSMAN> deberá pedirlo la comunidad (TODOS) 
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN, esooo
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: amm eso fue DGUERRERO que dijo coas que no debia 
<JHOSMAN> xD lol 
<JHOSMAN> estabamos haciendo SPAM sin permiso :P 
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDD
<IngForigua> ole que tal el boya.ca?
<SergioMeneses> pero si el evento es de moviles.. repartan ubuntu-phones no cds xD
<JHOSMAN> bacano en parte 
<SergioMeneses> uds salen con unas
<JHOSMAN> lo unico malo q vi realmente fue 
<JHOSMAN> el iNternet =S 
<JHOSMAN> de resto vacano 
<JHOSMAN> osea los contenidos para que 
<JHOSMAN> si estaban bien enfocados 
<JHOSMAN> es q ellos pensaron q como era de moviles 
<IngForigua> nada de SL?
<JHOSMAN> todos iban a llegar con sus ipods y demás a conectarse 
<JHOSMAN> pero no esa noe s la realidad 
<JHOSMAN> uff de SL Muuucho 
<JHOSMAN> solo vi como dos de Windows Phone 
<JHOSMAN> y otras de apple 
<JHOSMAN> de resto solo SL! 
<JHOSMAN> creo 
<IngForigua> jajaja re bn
<SergioMeneses> StalinWeb, :)
<StalinWeb> saludos colegas, nos vemos!
<JHOSMAN1> Pregunta, como abro un puerto? xD 
<JHOSMAN1> SOS! 
<JHOSMAN1> Pregunta, como abro un Puerto? xD 
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN1 (~anonymous@190.25.153.220 <<<--- que malote
<JHOSMAN1> :P 
<IngForigua> y de anonymous no sabe eso
<JHOSMAN1> jaja
<JHOSMAN1> SOS =( 
<JHOSMAN1> es q no me acuerdo xD 
<JHOSMAN1> sin hacerlo sin el firewall 
<DGUERRERO> juemadre, yo mando el chat para el escritorio 4 y se me olvida :(
<JHOSMAN1> debo abrir creo que el puerto 200 
<JHOSMAN1> bueno me sale esto 
<JHOSMAN1> java.net.BindException: Permission denied
<JHOSMAN1> y uso Java.net para establecer conexión por Sockets 
<IngForigua> deje de ser hacker
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN1,  nada que saca su irc clock???
<andresmujica> cloak
<andresmujica> perdon
<JHOSMAN1> andresmujica: sí está para JHOSMAN pero como se me reinició la conexión Pidgin me dio otro username =S 
<IngForigua> No es que quiere que todos vean que es hqacker
<IngForigua> xDDD
<JHOSMAN1> ¬¬
<andresmujica> uno puede registrar varios nicks bajo el mismo cloak
<andresmujica> se llaman alias
<andresmujica> y los usa en ese escenario
<JHOSMAN1> aviso parroquianl alguien me puede decir en Launchpad que significa el estado        Status: Confirmed => Triaged
<JHOSMAN1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1100041
<JHOSMAN1> andresmujica:  no sabía eso :P luego lo haré 
<JHOSMAN1> entonces =) 
<andresmujica> que un bug triager analizo su reporte y valido que fuera cierto que se pueda replicar y que ya un desarrollador puede tomarlo para analizarlo y resolverlo con un parche o un update
<JHOSMAN1> es decir que aún no resuelven el bug verdad? 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua BartOC3 ya aprobaron mi codigo en launchpad
<SergioMeneses> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/newstep2/+merge/148585
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
 * SergioMeneses salta de la felicidad
<IngForigua> Buena
<IngForigua> :)
<IngForigua> en que consiste?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, modifique un archivo para q no saliera un warning en consola
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> algo simple hay esta comentado con una captura y todo
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN1,  nop.  por lo menos esta vivo, si es un low hanging fruit sale rápido.. si es complejo pailas... 
<andresmujica> así se empieza SergioMeneses  congrats! :)
<JHOSMAN1> ah pero por lo menos hice bien ... esperar entonces... 
<IngForigua> re bien despues piensa escribir otras vainas?
<JHOSMAN1> +1 SergioMeneses =) 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ando entrenandome en bugs y empezando como motu
<SergioMeneses> tengo amigos que me ayudan en eso
<IngForigua> jejejeje si salen viajes gratis pa los ubuntu member me avisa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, se me hace raro q jono no haya publicado nada de la usa
<DGUERRERO> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/linux_release/  quen me presta para comprar Half-life??
<SergioMeneses> uds
<SergioMeneses> es ahorita en mayo a principios
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, aqui andresmujica es el de las lukas
<JHOSMAN1> java.net.BindException: Permission denied
<JHOSMAN1> Ideas? 
<andresmujica> este SergioMeneses  va es pa que lo contraten en canonical!!!  igual chevere, es una buena opción, lo importante es que no se le suba a la cabeza
<lordsystem> BartOC3, por aqui entre.. 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, neh... yo sigo igual que siempre y ustedes lo saben
<BartOC3> lordsystem estamos en el canal #ubuntu-co-meeting
<andresmujica> por eso le digo SergioMeneses  hahaha
<SergioMeneses> hace tiempo no veia a tanta gente por aqui
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses, friki
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<BartOC3> Portatiles baratos
<BartOC3> en 10.000 --> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ve/MLV-405565085-alienware-m15x-i7-720qm-_JM xD
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, 10mil
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> vienen en la cajita feliz o q?
<BartOC3> 17.999 Bolivares --> <lordsystem> 4.674 pesos 
<BartOC3> wtf
<BartOC3> jaj
<BartOC3> necesito un convertidor...xD para corroborar esa informacion 
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, pregntele a google
<BartOC3> google confirma la version...xD
<BartOC3> jaja
<lordsystem> SergioMeneses, tu crees esooo??? osea estando en colombia me vale mas el bolivar q estando en la propia venezuela =( pues quien tenga un espacio en la casa del perrito me aguanto y me arrimo pa colombia jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> lordsystem, lol
<BartOC3> 17,999.00 VEB	=	5,105.81 COP Venezuelan Bolivar	↔	Colombian Peso 1 VEB = 0.283672 COP	1 COP = 3.52520 VEB
<BartOC3> si confirmado...xD
<lordsystem> noooooooo =(
<BartOC3> http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert/?language=es&Amount=17999&From=VEB&To=COP
<lordsystem> BartOC3, arrimele a la casa del perro jajajjaja 
<lordsystem> BartOC3, de pronto llega una de sus amiguitas y dice BartOC3 y ese perrito nuevo q esta alli en la casa del perro ?? jajajajaaaa y me adopa una colombiana no se jajaja
<BartOC3> jajajajjajajaja lol
<BartOC3> yo como q me voy par venezuela a comprar portatiles...xD y le gano el triple jaja
<lordsystem> de pana jajajajaj BartOC3 pero ya sabe me regala una pues no me pongo bravo
<lordsystem> jaajajaja
<BartOC3> bueno hablamos me toca cambiar de S.O
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores no vemos mañana
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-17
<german> Buenas noches
<german> ¿Es conveniente, para los que usamos ubuntu precise, instalar el kernel quantal lts que viene por defecto en la liberacion 12.04.2?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, kuadrosx https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RfZEX5_sb8Y
<kuadrosx> https://plus.google.com/u/0/107555540696571114069/posts/LaK5yKLFvwi
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, :O
<SergioMeneses> conozco a varios de los q responden 
<kuadrosx> haa pero ese no era el link
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> ese kuadrosx 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<kuadrosx> https://plus.google.com/u/0/107555540696571114069/posts/HSL2C21DJt7
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ↑
<kuadrosx> bye
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
 * SergioMeneses lo guarda para leer mas tarde.... 
#ubuntu-co 2014-02-11
<lapen2> hola muchachos
<lapen2> quien me puede ayudar soy nuevo en ubuntu
<lapen2> y estoy tratando de quemar ud dvd y me sale esto
<lapen2> sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<lapen2> perdon eso no
<lapen2> esto:
<lapen2> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<lapen2> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<lapen2>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<lapen2>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<lapen2>        dmesg | tail  or so
<lapen2> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<lapen2> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<lapen2>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<lapen2>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<lapen2>        dmesg | tail  or so
<lapen2> quien me puede ayudar?
<kuadrosx> lapen2: y porque no usas una aplicacion para quemar el dvd?
<kuadrosx> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu
<lapen2> es que no se deja montar
<lapen2> no lo puedo abrir ni para leer
#ubuntu-co 2014-02-13
<scot3004> Si hqy irc en android jeje. Solo faltarian las notificaciones
#ubuntu-co 2014-02-15
<Ubuntero|56021> buenas, tengo un problema, me aparece cada vez que inicio, una verntana emergente, que me pide la clave o, literalemtne "introduzca la contraseña para desbloquear el deposito de contraseñas..."
<Ubuntero|56021> que he de hacer????
#ubuntu-co 2015-02-09
<Nadi3d_> CarlosNeyPastor: 
<Nadi3d_> ah se fue
<Nadi3d_> metase de un dedo entronces
#ubuntu-co 2015-02-14
<untaluser> hola tengo una pregunta no se si alguien aqui me pueda ayudar con ella, gracias
#ubuntu-co 2015-02-15
<black47> Buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co 2019-02-12
<Adalid_Negro> Buenas.... este canal está como muerto...
<Adalid_Negro> #debian-es
